# تحرشات طائفية بألمنيا



## Coptic Man (24 أبريل 2007)

*عاااااااااجل تحرشات طائفية بالمنيا*









الشرطة تسببت فى معركة دامية بين عائلة مسيحية و رجال الدين المسيحى فى ديرمواس بمحافظة المنيا مما أدى إلى سقوط خمس جرحى 

ومازالت المجزرة وإطلاق النار مستمر
وزارة الداخلية سببت في قيام معركة في مركز ديرمواس التابعة لمحافظة المنيا 
أهمال واضح من وزارة الداخلية والسيد رئيس المباحث أحمد منصور ومساعد أول المنطقة الجنوبية اللواء عادل عبد الستار القائمين بتطبيق 

قرار التمكين الخاص بمنزل المطرانية للأقباط الأرثوذكس
ومازالت المعركة ضارية في مركز ديرمواس محافظة المنيا
مما أدي إلي أشتباك بين المسيحيين والمسلمين أدي إلي أستخدام الأسلحه النارية والسلاح الأبيض ؛ وتم أبلاغ الشرطة ولكنها لم تتدخل 

لإنهاء المعركة ومازالت مستمرة 
أسفر ذلك علي أصابة 10 جرحى منهم ماجد زغلول صليب و ممدوح راشد و مينا جميل وجاري حرق محلات الأقباط من بعض 

المسلمين الموتورين ,وتم احتجاز كل الاباء الكهنة بمركز الشرطة وهم 
القمص ويصا صبحي ؛ القس سلوانس لطفي ؛ القس بيشوى وليم ؛ القس مكسيموس طلعت ؛ القس متى عبد الملاك ؛ القس دوماديوس فرج 

؛ القس صرابامون عجبان ؛ 
القس أندراوس ؛ القس سوريال توفيق ؛ القس تداوس ؛ القس أيلاريون سعد ؛ القس مرقص فرج القس أنطونيوس القس أنجيليوس ؛ القس 

بسطوروس ؛ القس أبرام طنيسه ​ 
المصدر : الاقباط الاحرار 

​


----------



## الياس جمال (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاااااااااجل تحرشات طائفية بالمنيا*

سلام ونعمة المسيح 
الرب يكون معاكم  رح من صلي من اجل  الجميع  
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا  
امين  
يا شباب هاد شي كتير  حلو لو ماكنو  خايفين من المسيحية  لما صار هيك شي
هللويا  مجدا الاسم الرب  
يا رب ساعد عبيدك


----------



## استير (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاااااااااجل تحرشات طائفية بالمنيا*

ربنا معاهم و يحمى ولادة و يحافظ عليهم 
ربنا مشى بينسنا ابدا 
و اكيد ربنا شايف كل داة 
ربنا يحمى شعبة و ولادة


----------



## تونى تون (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاااااااااجل تحرشات طائفية بالمنيا*

يارب يا من تحملت الصلب من اجلنا ومن اجل الجميع ارفع غضبك عنا 
ومتنساش الى انتا فديتهم بدمك​


----------



## الياس جمال (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: عاااااااااجل تحرشات طائفية بالمنيا*

سلام ونعمة المسيح 
المسيح  قال 
سيكون لكم في العالم مصاعب ولكن سقو ان انا  غلبت العالم 
هللويا   مجدا الاسم الفدي
الرب معنا  عمائنويل  مارناثاء
افرحو وتهللو  كل حين 
الرب يكون مع الجميع


----------



## Fadie (25 أبريل 2007)

*تحرشات طائفية بألمنيا*

*نما الى علمنا سقوط عشرة اشخاص جرحى من بينهم ماجد زغلول صليب و ممدوح راشد و مينا جميل فى مدينة دير مواس التابعة لمحافظة المنيا إثر محاولة تنفيذ قرار تمكين مطرانية دير مواس من احدى المبانى التابعة لها.* *الاحداث بالترتيب على حسب افادة مراسل الأقباط الأحرار المتواجد حاليا فى مركز الشرطة مع 6 من المحامين الاقباط مع 35 كاهن وقمص معتصمين بالاضافة لاعداد من الشعب خارج اسوار المركز...* 
*صدر قرار بتمكين لصالح مطرانية دير مواس ضد بعض المسيحين للمنزل سبب المشكلة
وكان الامن قد وعد هؤلاء المسيحين بان القرار بالتمكين لن يتم تنفيذه... وشعر كثيرين بتوتر طائفى فى البلد من حوالى اسبوع منذ وقت صدور الامر بالتنفيذ ...
وتم تأجيل تنفيذ امر التمكين لليوم ...
فى الساعة 2 ظهرا واثناء عمليه التمكين للمنزل كان بالطرف الذى صدر ضده القرار يقوم بالتسليم بطريقة سلمية وعادية فى وجود الامن ...الا انه وفى اللحظات الاخيرة وبعد مغادرة قوات الامن تم الاعتداء بالسب والدفع بالايدى على القمص ويصا صبحى والكاهن ماكسيموس طلعت ... وكان متواجد بعض من افراد الشعب العلمانيين والمحامين كشهود ...
وفجأة نجد الامن يسمح لبعض المسلمين الموتورين بالتدخل بالضرب بالسنج والسيوف والطوب والجنازير وتم هذا فى حضور نائب الحكمدار ورئيس المباحث ...
بالرغم من ان الاشخاص الذين قاموا بالتعدى من المسيحين والمسلمين تم ابلاغ رئيس المباحث مسبقا بالتخوف من احتمال قيامهم بمثل ماحدث اليوم !!
وقام احد الظباط فى المركز بالتعدى على الكاهن ماكسيموس طلعت بالسب حيث قال له بالحرف الواحد..
" اخرس لامسح بكرامتك الارض او حعتقلك "
وتم عمل محضر بواقعه السب على الكاهن لنجد احد الظباط يدعى كذبا ان القس قام بشد الظابط من بدلته فقطع احد الازرار !!! وهذا كذب بشهادة شهود

النيابة متواجده من الساعة الثامنة مساءا وحتى الان يجلس الكهنة والمحامين الاقباط على الارض بشكل مهين فى انتظار ما سيحدث لاحقا فى الوقت الذى نجد فيه الطرف المعتدى الاخر مرحب به فى داخل غرفه ظابط المركز مع تقديم الضيافات !!

بالنسبة لرئيس المباحث فهو يقوم بتحريض الاهالى المسلمين باثارتهم ضد الاقباط والكهنة حتى انهم خارج المركز يهتفون الله اكبر حاملين سيوف وسنج ويطلقون الاعيرة النارية !!

احترقت فى الحادث سيارة المطرانيه وتم التعدى -وليس الحرق - على بعض محلات الاقباط وقاموا بغلقها ومنهم من تقدم لعمل محضر لاثبات التعدى وقام ظابط المركز باجبارهم على التنازل ومنهم " ماجد زغلول صليب " الذى اصيب فى الاحداث بضربة سنجة ...

بالنسبة للبيت محل النزاع فهو مجاور لمنزل احد ورثته هو المهندس عدلى ابادير والذى يقع تحت سيطرة الامن منذ عام 1986 الى عام 2005 بسبب احتلال بعض الارهابيين له عنوة وحتى انهم قاموا بعمله مسجد لفترة !! 

وسنقوم بمتابعة الحدث ونوافيكم بأية مستجدات لحظة وقوعها*

*الشرطة تسببت فى معركة دامية بين عائلة مسيحية و رجال الدين المسيحى فى ديرمواس بمحافظة المنيا مما أدى إلى سقوط خمس جرحى 

ومازالت المجزرة وإطلاق النار مستمر
وزارة الداخلية سببت في قيام معركة في مركز ديرمواس التابعة لمحافظة المنيا 
أهمال واضح من وزارة الداخلية والسيد رئيس المباحث أحمد منصور ومساعد أول المنطقة الجنوبية اللواء عادل عبد الستار القائمين بتطبيق 

قرار التمكين الخاص بمنزل المطرانية للأقباط الأرثوذكس
ومازالت المعركة ضارية في مركز ديرمواس محافظة المنيا
مما أدي إلي أشتباك بين المسيحيين والمسلمين أدي إلي أستخدام الأسلحه النارية والسلاح الأبيض ؛ وتم أبلاغ الشرطة ولكنها لم تتدخل 

لإنهاء المعركة ومازالت مستمرة 
أسفر ذلك علي أصابة 10 جرحى منهم ماجد زغلول صليب و ممدوح راشد و مينا جميل وجاري حرق محلات الأقباط من بعض 

المسلمين الموتورين ,وتم احتجاز كل الاباء الكهنة بمركز الشرطة وهم 
القمص ويصا صبحي ؛ القس سلوانس لطفي ؛ القس بيشوى وليم ؛ القس مكسيموس طلعت ؛ القس متى عبد الملاك ؛ القس دوماديوس فرج 

؛ القس صرابامون عجبان ؛ 
القس أندراوس ؛ القس سوريال توفيق ؛ القس تداوس ؛ القس أيلاريون سعد ؛ القس مرقص فرج القس أنطونيوس القس أنجيليوس ؛ القس 

بسطوروس ؛ القس أبرام طنيسه 


عربات الامن المركزى تحيط بالمكان*​*





احد المصابين فى الاعتداءات







صورة للفوضى ومحاولة تدخل الشرطة بعد فوات الاوان​






الاباء الكهنة المحتجزين داخل اسوار قسم الشرطة فى وضع مهين






نقلا عن السيدة هالة المصرى بالاقباط الاحرار فأن مدير أمن ألمنيا الحالى هو نفسه مدير أمن الاقصر السابق فى وقت حادثة حرق الكنيسة بالعديسات

الموضوع منقول عن الاقباط الاحرار

http://freecopts.net/forum/showthread.php?t=11454

رحمتك يا ألهى , انظر الى ابنائك و تحنن عليهم​*


----------



## جورج مايكل (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحرشات طائفية بألمنيا*

سلام ملك السلام مع الجميع
الموضوع مكتوب فيه حاجات غلط ويبين كأن المشكله بين مسيحين ومسيحين ستجدون التفاصيل بصوت الآباء الكهنه على موقع الأقباط متحدون فى هذالرابط
http://www.copts-united.com/C_U/Cop...ia_ Violence/DearMawas_Elmnia_ Violence_1.mp3


----------



## Fadie (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحرشات طائفية بألمنيا*

اخى جورج انا لا اعرف تفاصيل الموضوع و لكن نقلته كما هو فى الاقباط الاحرار و شكرا لاضافتك


----------



## Fadie (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحرشات طائفية بألمنيا*

*بدون تعليق!*


















































​


----------



## Fadie (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحرشات طائفية بألمنيا*

نيافة الأنبا أغابيوس أسقف ديرمواس يروي كل تفاصيل الاعتداءات وتعامل الأمن... استمع (هام جدا جدا جدا جدا)

النيابة تترك الآباء الكهنة في انتظار التحقيقات معهم "بعد انتهاء ماتش كرة القدم" ..... استمع

أبونا مكسيموس وشهادة واضحة عن تواطؤ الشرطة المصرية..... استمع

أبونا مكسيموس والتهم التي تم توجيهها للكهنة والتعدي اللفظي ...... استمع

أحد الآباء الكهنة يروي تفاصيل النزاع والاعتداءات...... استمع

نيابة ديرمواس تتهم الآباء الكهنة بالضرب والاعتداء على المسلمين..... استمع

أحد المحامين المحامي يروي عن تلفيقات التحريات ومحاولة قلب الحقائق بأن يظهر أنه نزاع مسيحي مسيحي.. استمع

النيابة تخلي سبيل الآباء الكهنة والأقباط بعد أن أمضوا ليلتهم على "البلاط".... استمع

*http://copticnews.ca/a_apr2007/126_dir_mawas.htm*​


----------



## romyo (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحرشات طائفية بألمنيا*

الى متى يارب تنسانى حتى متى تجب وجهك عنا

كرحمتك يا رب وليس كخطايانا​


----------



## تونى تون (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحرشات طائفية بألمنيا*

طوباكم يا شعب المسيح ولاا نزعل احنا نفرح علشان بيتعمل فينا كده لاجل اسمه يا رب اجعلنى مع من ينالون البركه​


----------



## Moony34 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تحرشات طائفية بألمنيا*

أنا أسف إني وضعت موضوع عن نفس الحكاية لكن ماكنتش شفت الموضوع ده...
حقيقي حاجة تحزن


----------



## smileface (17 أغسطس 2009)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 أغسطس 2009)

*بااااااااااااامانه حرام
دة ظلم دة ربنا مش هيسب ولادة كدة 
يارب انظر بقى لذل اولادك واتحنن عليهم
شوفوا ابونا يعنى بيضحك فرحان لانه بيتعب من اجل اسم ربنا 

بجد انا هعيط بامانه حرام يارب انظر لاولادك بقى متتاخرش عليهم*


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 أغسطس 2009)

*فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم

ربنا يتدخل ويحل المشكلة ديه

شكرا علي الخبر يا كوبتيك
*​


----------



## pop201 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*ربنا يرحم المنيا ومصر من الاعتداءات المستمرة دية محتاجين فعلا ايد الرب ان تعيننا لان الاقباط سكتوا حتي عن التكلم شكرآ كوبتيك علي الخبر *


----------

